# Textbooks at Union Seminary, 1865



## TylerRay (Sep 2, 2017)

The following is a letter from R. L. Dabney to a seminary student. The context is that the War is over, the South is reduced to poverty, and Dabney is telling him what textbooks to try to borrow from pastors in his presbytery.


> It is desirable that you should have the following: good lexicons, Latin, Greek, and Hebrew; Hebrew Grammar, Nordheimer's or Gesenius, if you can; Hebrew Bible and Greek Testament; Murdock's Mosheim's Church History; Kurtz' Manual (one volume, 12mo) Sacred History; Dick, Hill, Turretin, Theologies; Alexander's Moral Science; Chalmers' Natural Theology; as many of Calvin's and Addison Alexander's commentaries as you can; Hodge on Romans; Sampson on Hebrews; Horne's Introduction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 2, 2017)

TylerRay said:


> The following is a from R. L. Dabney to a seminary student. The context is that the War is over, the South is reduced to poverty, and Dabney is telling him what textbooks to try to borrow from pastors in his presbytery.


They did seem to have more advanced learning at that time in many ways.


----------



## Edward (Sep 2, 2017)

Presuming this is Union in Richmond, not Union in NYC, but in either event, it would probably result in a far better theological education than either would offer today.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 2, 2017)

Edward said:


> Presuming this is Union in Richmond, not Union in NYC


That's correct. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Edward (Sep 2, 2017)

To correct myself, it would have been at Hampden Sydney, not Richmond, at the time. Which makes sense, because I was thinking that Richmond wasn't in any shape to be hosting new students in 1865.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 2, 2017)

Edward said:


> To correct myself, it would have been at Hampden Sydney, not Richmond, at the time. Which makes sense, because I was thinking that Richmond wasn't in any shape to be hosting new students in 1865.


Even more correct! Thanks for clarifying.


----------

